# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Update on my Vietnamese Mossy Frogs and Paludarium!

## NatureLady

Yesterday I did a much needed trim and clean on my mossy frogs paludarium. I moved their palu into the living room about three weeks ago and I have been picking and cleaning and dwelling on what to do with it since then. But yesterday I got that wild hair and jumped in the middle of the project. When this project started, well over a year and a half ago, I had 4 frogs to add to the palu. Unfortunately and sadly, I lost two for unknown reasons just within the past two weeks. So after mourning their loss...I'm sure that's why I had the wild hair. Lol!!!

Here is what the palu looked like yesterday morning...



I removed the branch that was coming out of the water for several reasons...
1 - It was a major pain in the *** to clean around.
2 - Aquatic nasties loved it.
3 - The frogs never used it.

Here is what it looks like now...



I also removed and planted some new plants in around the ficus on the right hand side. That had become a thorn in my side as far as plantings go. Everything just smashed in there and nothing was thriving. The ficus was always to be the focal point on that side, so hopefully it will now be so. That side is a moisture nightmare believe it or not. Lol. First build problems I suppose!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Here are my two remaining loves. I had two callers and when the deaths occurred I feared the worst, but we still have a caller!!! Such a weird little frog call. 





Thanks for looking!

----------


## ColleenT

i love Mossies!

----------


## bill

That tanks look awesome amanda! It's been fun to watch them grow in and mature  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## NatureLady

Thanks! This tank has sure been where I have learned my lessons. Like a freaking roller coaster it has been!!!

----------


## bill

But you learned a lot, and that's the important thing  :Smile: 

Now enter this sucka in the Viv contest and your day can be complete lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## NatureLady

Hahaha...seriously?!?!!! I think the fairy one is odd less better.

----------


## bill

Then enter that one. Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## NatureLady

Odd=oddles

----------


## Raya

Great looking tank and frogs! Mossies are the coolest!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Well done!

----------

